# NEW TT Owner (Now With Pics)



## tony_rigby_uk

Hi All Thought I'd Get on here... Pick the TT Up Monday... Can't Wait it's an 02 Plate. so MK1 225 in blue !! Just thought i'd say hi !!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Tony, Welcome to the forum.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome  dont forget to to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TTitan

Welcome to TT ownership and the forum!

enjoy the ride...............


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome  have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev

Hi and welcome to the forum it's going to be a long weekend for you


----------



## malstt

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Oh yes already been on. TTOC (thats how i found this place) Don't worry I'll be signing up just gotta check the bank balance after the last payment tomorrow morning . Also noticed there was a rep on there from wigan (Manchester way) which is about 20mins from me... Anyone know if anythings organised down that way??

Very Long Painful Weekend... Even resorted to watching Leeds Unt on the ITV.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Right Everyone. I'm off to pick the baby up now  It's like christmas has come early  I'll get some pics on ASAP I promise


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Hey Folks Just got her now... Already Filthy from driving back down motorway but she's finally Here


----------



## malstt

looks good , like the colour 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Drives even better than she looks... Just keep looking for excuses and places to go in it


----------



## M11NTT

HOW DO I ADD PIC S OFF MY AUDI TT


----------



## M11NTT

MY MOTOR nice reg M11NTT


----------



## M11NTT

M11NTT MY AUDI TT


----------



## p1tse

very nice

although needs to be dried after the rinse with a nice coating of wax ;-)


----------



## M11NTT

M11NTT


p1tse said:


> very nice
> 
> although needs to be dried after the rinse with a nice coating of wax ;-)


 I


----------



## M11NTT

M11NTT


p1tse said:


> very nice
> 
> although needs to be dried after the rinse with a nice coating of wax ;-)


 I know how to clean a car mate M11NTT BY REG IT HAS TO BE TOATAL MINT ALL ALWAYS


----------



## p1tse

i meant this one:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Thats Nice matey... So when did you get yours? Glad i gotmine before the snow hit... Love the quatro in this weather 

Oh and abo8ut the wax... Give me chance only got it monday and it's not really been the weather for it... But i promise as soon as we get a good day i'll do it


----------

